# "Duke" Ellerington



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Any OLD timers out here who attended "Duke" Ellerington's wireless college
in Ibrox, Glasgow. Apart from RO ticket he taught right up to Brit.IRE
and CG courses.

Ah Memories
de Chas


----------

